# Cowan Lake bait Shops?



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey, thinking about hitting Cowan on Tuesday, are there any stores selling minnows that I can donate to hungry fish after I leave? I tried to Google it (that's what she said) but didn't come up with anything for sure. Any help is appreciated and I will post pics of trees and birds and rocks and things after....


----------



## sns292002 (Jan 26, 2012)

there is a bait shop called "spillway party supply and bait shop" they open up at 6am m-s and they have minnows all year around...good luck Tuesday

7646 Oregonia Road Waynesville, OH 45068-8563
(513) 897-9334


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

The fishing pole bait shop on 350 just south of Cowan may have bait.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

the fishing pole is both closer to cowan and a much better place to buy bait


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

The fishing pole doesn't have any minnows until spring. The only place locally to get minnows is the Spillway near Ceasar's Creek. They are mixed bass and crappie size


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I went to The Fishing Pole, and yep, no Minnows. Oh well, got some worms and stared at the water for a few hours. Better than sitting on the couch!


----------

